# Ripped Off, what to do?



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

I bought a Siemens second hand washing machine off Dubizzle, without first seeing it. I agreed a price with the seller and a time for delivery. The machine arrived and the delivery guys demanded 300dhs for delivery, saying the seller told them that I would pay them. I tried to speak with the seller but he wouldn't answer his phone.300dhs was extortionate, but I reluctantly agreed to pay 200dhs as I had little option, on the proviso that the washing machine was wired in, connected to the water and tested. It all worked fine, so I paid the guys and messaged the seller to tell him how unhappy I was with paying extra for delivery when he hadnt mentioned it.

It has been used twice since being fitted and is now disconnected from the power as my wife got two bad electric shocks off the metal casing. Added to that the on/off switch is stuck in the on position.

The seller is avoiding me, and ignores all my whatsapp messages, texts and calls. He is using three different mobile numbers and is still selling washing machines on dubizzle.

What do I do in this situation? Go to the police? Can they realistically do anything?

I am 700dhs out of bed, plus the delivery charge and feeling like I have been well and truly had over.

Put it down to experience, or try my luck with the police? :confused2:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If you really want the hassle then yes, go to the police and ask them what you can do. 

Or write it off as a bad experience and don't be so gullible next time.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well there's not really anything you can do, as they will question as to why you bought something without checking it first.

Chalk it up to experience, learn the lesson.

ALWAYS inspect anything you are going to buy and test it before you do so. ALWAYS arrange your own delivery guy.

There are plenty of people who have no scruples and take people for a ride on Dubizzle to make a fast buck.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Respond to one of the ads where he is selling a washing machine and go and say hi


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> If you really want the hassle then yes, go to the police and ask them what you can do.
> 
> Or write it off as a bad experience and don't be so gullible next time.


Gullible?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

bluepeter said:


> Gullible?


Yep, it's not in the dictionary though.


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Yep, it's not in the dictionary though.


Thanks for your advice, it was invaluable.


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

Had exactly the same issue.

So, what is happening is you have certain nationalities paying the New White good delivery drivers for old white goods from peoples houses whose white goods have broken down

Then they are cleaning these up, taking parts from each one and selling them as almost new.

SHOCKING!! Be careful on Dubizzle...these are the machines you see that are wrapped in clingfilm.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

To be fair, 200 Dhs to have a washing machine delivered and plumbed in is about the going rate and is a fair price to pay. And unless otherwise stated in the advert, or agreed verbally, delivery costs are always paid by the buyer if you're buying something off Dubizzle.

Is it not possible these delivery guys have not wired it in properly and that's why your wife is getting the shock off the metal casing? See if you can chuck 50 Dhs to one of your building's maintenance guys for them to double check it.

I don't suppose it's the "Jeans" model with a German flag sticker on the front? I sold one of those for 500 Dhs 2 days ago...


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

Gavtek said:


> To be fair, 200 Dhs to have a washing machine delivered and plumbed in is about the going rate and is a fair price to pay. And unless otherwise stated in the advert, or agreed verbally, delivery costs are always paid by the buyer if you're buying something off Dubizzle.
> 
> Is it not possible these delivery guys have not wired it in properly and that's why your wife is getting the shock off the metal casing? See if you can chuck 50 Dhs to one of your building's maintenance guys for them to double check it.
> 
> I don't suppose it's the "Jeans" model with a German flag sticker on the front? I sold one of those for 500 Dhs 2 days ago...


Hi, that's probably a good shout - I may as well bung another 50DHS at it to see if it's been earthed properly. No, it wasn't your old one!!


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

Pdosanjh said:


> Had exactly the same issue.
> 
> So, what is happening is you have certain nationalities paying the New White good delivery drivers for old white goods from peoples houses whose white goods have broken down
> 
> ...


So far, my Dubizzle experiences have been all positive and have got some real bargains. On each occasion I have collected.

Erm, yep, covered in clingfilm.

Oh ******


----------



## Pdosanjh (May 4, 2012)

to be fair, the fridge i bought is still working, but the washing machine and dishwasher both died within a week


----------



## bluepeter (Aug 1, 2015)

Pdosanjh said:


> to be fair, the fridge i bought is still working, but the washing machine and dishwasher both died within a week


Oh dear.

The Rascal will be on soon telling you that you were doubly gullible.....


----------

